# I've had enough of the rebranding accusations



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

As the title says. I've really had enough of it!
You can't read a thread without someone coming on and saying that all products are the same, just a different bottle, how a certain well known brand has started like that,...

You know what, if I like a product, that's all I care about. Of it's in a more fancy bottle now, then that's because I like the looks of that bottle.

Untill someone comes with real proof instead of ' i read' i heared' 'they told me'
Then please let it go, because you are ruiening DW for a lot of is.

If I'm talking about a product "I" like,










Thank you


----------



## dj043 (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 I agree


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Nicely put! Does it even matter any way? We all like what we like...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Indeed. It's also not only what's in the bottle that matters, but service also matters a lot


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> Indeed. It's also not only what's in the bottle that matters, but service also matters a lot


Yep, before they merged to form Imperial Wax i was a big fan of Wax-Tec both for the products and their service


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I only support companies that make there own products, im not paying someones marketing bill. I want good products at a good price, not fussed about fancy packaging. Prob why most of my stuff is Autosmart.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

This is kind of funny. The reason I like DW is because of open discussions about what a product actually is and how it compares to others. Thorough tests and discussions that really dissect a product, that's what makes DW great. Before I found DW I thought Meguiar's was the best brand by far, nothing even compared, and I thought Autosmart was some cheap eco brand that only sells inferior quality products. Thanks to the discussions you seem to be tired of, I've learned a whole lot since joining...

I'm not a big fan of covering my ears and screaming whenever I might hear something I don't want to hear.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the people that so strongly believe in buying only from the source manufacturer apply the same sense with the rest of there purchases. Cars being a prime example?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

of course a lot of products which are being sold in volume are re-branded. do you think some of the smaller sellers have manufacturing plants or chemists sitting about working for them? of course not... they are buying a ready made base product which is maybe being customised a little bit(new bottle, different colouring, different scent) to make it look like their brand. anyone who doesn't realise that needs to open their eyes.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I wonder if the people that so strongly believe in buying only from the source manufacturer apply the same sense with the rest of there purchases. Cars being a prime example?


Not as such, i never buy new cars. I like Autosmart, reason being the make and design there own products. They are great value and i like dealing with people, so i can support my local franchise. I like to shop local and support local business when i possible can.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just like Eliasasas has already said DW is about open discussion and peoples opinions about products they use. But I do understand the OP's point, if you mention certain company's products on here you get the "haters" straight away!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Imitation is the biggest form of flattery

If company a makes company and sells it under license to company b, company a is still making money to carry on r&d so frankly who cares


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> As the title says. I've really had enough of it!
> You can't read a thread without someone coming on and saying that all products are the same, just a different bottle, how a certain well known brand has started like that,...
> 
> You know what, if I like a product, that's all I care about. Of it's in a more fancy bottle now, then that's because I like the looks of that bottle.
> ...


Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont have a problem with rebrands as such its how the world workes. my problem is when the rebrand is twice the price as the original. even though there may be tweaks doesn't justify twice the price.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Kelloggs dont make cereals for anyone else

SO THERE


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

He mad ...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

NOOOOOoooooo
Me CRAZY man


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Aaaaaah, the ol' yearly rebranding thread, thought I hadn't read one in a while.........must be coming up to Christmas!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Plenty of re-branding out there, some make a huge mark up from the original price through dilution ratios for content of the overall product for sale, and some don't just to get in the competitive market and make a reputation for their self's and too be heard through marketing.
There is company's out there who can and even the owner of the rebranding products to allow too change the scent, colour to camouflage the overall product to make it more discreet from the original well known product, product re bottling is just going to get bigger and and bigger in time I have noticed more company's this year than last year and the rate this is going seems quite shocking it's going up.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> i dont have a problem with rebrands as such its how the world workes. my problem is when the rebrand is twice the price as the original. even though there may be tweaks doesn't justify twice the price.


Yeah, and when the rebrand tells people that they manufacture their own. The latter should totally be talked about because it means a brand is being dishonest or even telling blatant lies. Do we really want to buy from a brand which does this? What else might they be lying about?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> NOOOOOoooooo
> Me CRAZY man


I think you are compensating for something myself :wave:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I know what you mean about the posts but more and more people are becoming aware of it. Forums are for everyone so not everyone will agree all the time. I use proper manufacturers and some products which are rebranded but oh well some work well and may smell better. I like to support small businesses but price is a big factor as to what you buy. 

Rebranding will always be on the up, some companies can't afford the R+D involved. It happens everywhere, supermarkets especially.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Accusations are tiresome. A thread that brings them all together would be useful


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

if you know something ****ing spit it out instead of saying something is rebranded and then not saying what products, whats the point in that?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


> if you know something ****ing spit it out instead of saying something is rebranded and then not saying what products, whats the point in that?


Indeed


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dillinja999 said:


> if you know something ****ing spit it out instead of saying something is rebranded and then not saying what products, whats the point in that?


It isn't just rebranding either, often some interesting claims are made on this forum, when challenged the poster is unable to supply any credible form of proof.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Have to agree inlighten us all to the re branded products


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

A lot are rebranded now a days. Truth of the matter is, Find the brand that suits you and your needs and use it. If your happy flying the flag of the cheap, cheerful yet effective… Do so. If your more of the label snob, You go and be a label snob. Each to there own and so long as the end user is happy, Happy days. I get it camn be boring seeing the same out thing keep popping up but its equally the same as whats the best wax for my wheel nuts type threads etc. Forum's full of relevant ( and some non relevant ) information. Search, Read and enjoy:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

find the brand that suits which is double the price of the original product which its been rebranded from?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> A lot are rebranded now a days. Truth of the matter is, Find the brand that suits you and your needs and use it. If your happy flying the flag of the cheap, cheerful yet effective… Do so. If your more of the label snob, You go and be a label snob. Each to there own and so long as the end user is happy, Happy days. I get it camn be boring seeing the same out thing keep popping up but its equally the same as whats the best wax for my wheel nuts type threads etc. Forum's full of relevant ( and some non relevant ) information. Search, Read and enjoy:thumb:


It's not really the brand that suits your needs, it's the product.

With the sheer range of products available these days it is near impossible to try all products.

Once you find one you like, you may just stick with it. However if you've been paying £50 and realise that you could have the same product for £25, it's worth knowing. However the only way you are likely to find out is through the experience of someone else.

The problem comes from who's experience you rely on.

Some guys I feel I can trust. Other guys I wouldn't believe two words that leave their mouth but they are very convincing to others.

There is nothing worse than I know, but I'm not telling you tales though.

If guys have the evidence the products are the same they should come out and say for the benefit of the consumer.

If they aren't positive they should remain silent.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'm sure there's another thread like this somewhere just with a different title :-/


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

stumpy90 said:


> I'm sure there's another thread like this somewhere just with a different title :-/


You mean..."rebranded"...?? :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The times i've read people on here claiming they're 'in the know' but they never actually prove it, arguing with CEO's etc and then disappear...till the next time. Maybe they do have evidence to back it up? I don't know. But if thats the case, then feel free to speak up because you'll be saving peeps who buy said products money...don't see the point of mentioning it otherwise.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

What makes me really laugh is everyone saying AF Tough Coat is CarChem Hardshell....... what's the worst sealant you've used? Not one person said Carchem Hardshell yet 5 mentions of AF TC? What's that all about? I get people don't want to pay 20 quid for 250ml TC when HS is 19 quid for 500ml but don't just slag one company off and protect the other.

FWIW I have no idea if TC is HS, I've used both but a long time apart, I like both. I don't care if they're the same or not tbh.

One thing I do know is that I totally agree with BM, I don't come on here much anymore because of this and other things (I'm not expecting anyone to give a f### btw, I wouldn't) but the constant onslaught of slagging brands off or even worse just saying 'you can get that cheaper if you look for it  ' is just retarded. If you know, say it, if you don't STFU. 

A little while ago ADS and Gyeon released what is essentially the same idea with CanCoat & repel coat on the same day...... Does anyone know if they're the same product? Yeah there's at least 2 people that do but they ain't going to say either way. My first thought was 'I wonder which one of them made that' but it doesn't matter, if you're a Gyeon fan you'll buy that, if you like ADS you'll buy that. Simple as that really.

Personally I like Carpro stuff and I've seen stuff that's rumored to be the same but I wont buy it, why risk it for a few quid really? Especially with something like that that's coming from overseas, who knows what's going to turn up if anything?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayner said:


> What makes me really laugh is everyone saying AF Tough Coat is CarChem Hardshell....... what's the worst sealant you've used? Not one person said Carchem Hardshell yet 5 mentions of AF TC? What's that all about? I get people don't want to pay 20 quid for 250ml TC when HS is 19 quid for 500ml but don't just slag one company off and protect the other.
> 
> FWIW I have no idea if TC is HS, I've used both but a long time apart, I like both. I don't care if they're the same or not tbh.
> 
> ...


It's not the same product, neither is the autoshyte equivalent I'm led to believe


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

can I just add my two pennies worth.

Rumours can be very harmful to a company, and can be construed as slander

I know from personal work experience that companies do sub contract manufacture, but that does not mean it is not done to their spec. Rebranding is common also, but if you don't have proof, be very careful what you say..

As is stated before, the forum is for personal opinions on products and as always one mans meat is another mans poison 

that's my lot!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

From where I am, I understand that rebranding goes on and it doesn't bother me

What bothers me are companies who blatantly rebottle a product and tell people they have their own factory etc etc

Rebranders I can deal with, liars I cant


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> From where I am, I understand that rebranding goes on and it doesn't bother me
> 
> What bothers me are companies who blatantly rebottle a product and tell people they have their own factory etc etc
> 
> Rebranders I can deal with, liars I cant


Well said tbh


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm led to believe


And herein lies the problem, no one knows, or at least no one who is actually going to say anything.

I'm inclined to agree with you after using both, I'm not saying the bases aren't the same but thinking about it now TC smells like WD40 and HS smells of solvent but not WD40. I suspect CC probably make TC but no one properly knows and for all we know the variations that TC has could be very expensive.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayner said:


> And herein lies the problem, no one knows, or at least no one who is actually going to say anything.
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you after using both, I'm not saying the bases aren't the same but thinking about it now TC smells like WD40 and HS smells of solvent but not WD40. I suspect CC probably make TC but no one properly knows and for all we know the variations that TC has could be very expensive.


I'm not dropping anyone in it, but I'm told it's by a completely different manufacturer

Though technically a product made by car Chem to someone's own formula isn't technically a rebrand as they don't sell it themselves


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm not dropping anyone in it, but I'm told it's by a completely different manufacturer
> 
> Though technically a product made by car Chem to someone's own formula isn't technically a rebrand as they don't sell it themselves


A product made by another manufacturer isn't rebranding. Anyone that says it is needs a slap tbh :lol:

Car Chem make some amazing products. And other places make great products too. So a company is always likely to go to them to product their own product for them too. So they've got a great product.

That's now gonna make no sense when I read it back. But oh well.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

At the end of the day, i dont give a monkeys who makes it or whether it's been made by someone else, it's more important to me whether it works or doesnt work. If it works, great i'll buy it whether AF make it, AS make it or john down the road cooked it up in his garage.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> At the end of the day, i dont give a monkeys who makes it or whether it's been made by someone else, it's more important to me whether it works or doesnt work. If it works, great i'll buy it whether AF make it, AS make it or john down the road cooked it up in his garage.


I hope monkeys arent making it.

John on the other hand. Carry on....


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It goes on in all business sectors but doesn't seem to affect sales of particular products. For example look at cheap computer tablets - very little difference in the specs but people still buy them because, 1. they're happy with the spec, or 2. the price point (or both). Don't know why this whole subject causes such a hoohaa on DW to be honest because with the limited number of chemicals manufacturers it's obvious...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

No its not rebranding, totally agree and who 'manufactured' that product? Carchem made it but is company X a designer or manufacturer? 

When someone refers to an engineer they don't necessarily actually build things, they could be a designer.


Dunno, its such a fine line its hard to differentiate.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Unfortunately we live in a modern world where this happens a lot not just detailing products. In a way I understand why companies do it because it must cost thousands to produce a new product, so buy an existing product, make a few changes and sell it has your own.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to make it clear; it doesn't bother me if a company contracts chemists off site to make their products, i don't expect everyone to have the capabilities to make it in-house. But it would bother me if they buy in bulk a product that already exists then, un-tweaked just whack their own label on it and sell it for more than the original. Things like this perhaps do happen, i don't know, but if peeps are saying they're fine with that just because it has a fancy new label/bottle etc then thats madness imo. Give me the standard product everytime because it doesn't bother me what it comes in.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just to make it clear; it doesn't bother me if a company contracts chemists off site to make their products, i don't expect everyone to have the capabilities to make it in-house. But it would bother me if they buy in bulk a product that already exists then, un-tweaked just whack their own label on it and sell it for more than the original. Things like this perhaps do happen, i don't know, but if peeps are saying they're fine with that just because it has a fancy new label/bottle etc then thats madness imo. Give me the standard product everytime because it doesn't bother me what it comes in.


Precisely how I am


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

Rebranding. LoL. 

Where is one concrete example?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Swanicyouth said:


> Rebranding. LoL.
> 
> Where is one concrete example?


B and Q - their rapid set is made by Blue Circle


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> B and Q - their rapid set is made by Blue Circle


Hilarious


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Il just leave this here lol


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

HAHA I too used to think Meguirs and AG (after all they have a royal crest on the bottle) were the best you could get. Since finding this site I know there is so much choice for product (and im a lots worst off as a result) and its down to personal preference and budget, there is no right or wrong. I used to think autosmart was just a bulk seller of industrial products, but as mentioned i have found lots of there stuff to be good and great value too. (and the factory is pretty local).

As for rebranding, it happens in every industry, as long as everyone gets what they want in the supply chain and people are happy with the product. There is no problem. It is nice to know who and where you stuff is made though.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Rayner said:


> No its not rebranding, totally agree and who 'manufactured' that product? Carchem made it but is company X a designer or manufacturer?
> 
> When someone refers to an engineer they don't necessarily actually build things, they could be a designer.
> 
> Dunno, its such a fine line its hard to differentiate.


Engineers don't build things, they design them!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Kerr said:


> It's not really the brand that suits your needs, it's the product.
> 
> With the sheer range of products available these days it is near impossible to try all products.
> 
> ...


The products yes, But… Consumer still gets sucked in to brand massively and it has been proven to this day. You need only look around to figure this out. Im not getting into a debate on this just airing an opinion and a valid one at that.

The market is swamped and not everyone can be buying everything just to try it out and see if its any good hence why I say fins what works and stick with it A: For your own sanity and B: To save you blowing all manner of collateral on samey stuff to do the same job.

This happens all the time now and not just in this industry. Consumer electroniccs for instance. Bush, Wharfedale and Goodmans were all manufacture red under the Goodmans roof iirc and then automotive, you need only look at the Vauxhall vivaro, Nissan primestar, Renault traffic which are all under the Renault umbrella. The bottom line is its a split market where by you either research and are aware or not. Thoise that are aware and wishing to buy a Peugeot bipper, Fiat florin or Citroen memo will choose more so on brand and what that specific brand has to offer. No originality now a days as the market is flooded of buyers that want the next best thing or something different to what they already have.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Swanicyouth said:


> Rebranding. LoL.
> 
> Where is one concrete example?


If you get too close, the info may not last. As example, I've been unable to locate much of the discussion that occurred when A F first changed their claims as to their wholly in-house business. It is a tough thing for DW to police.


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

Swanicyouth said:


> Rebranding. LoL.
> 
> Where is one concrete example?


:crickets:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess there will be a few people not accepting their 12 days of Christmas prizes should they win or will you need a chain of custody before accepting?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i dont care what label/name is on the bottle or jar.i try to do my homework before deciding what to buy,yes there are products made by manufacturers that are sold under other labels & yes they may be more expensive but it is up to the consumer to ultimately decide if they want to purchase it from a, b, or c. if you dont like a particular brand or think they are marking up too much then simply dont buy it,thats my 2 bobs worth. :thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

I have only been using DW for a few weeks, I have learned a lot, and that is only a tiny percentage of what is out there to learn. I have since bought some products, and the decision to buy these is influenced by opinion on here (Multiple, not the word of one person) and as what price I can get it for. 

Brand is irrelevant as like a number of others, if I were to go into Halford's to buy these type of goods, I'd be thinking AG and Meguiars are the go to products. 

Who makes it, under what label is irrelevant, what works and how much are all that matters to me. Selfish, but that is how I work at the moment, until I learn more.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


>


I was going to agree with you......but this ecard is just a cheapEcards one that's been given a pretty pink background and rebranded as a 'youEcard' one :tumbleweed:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> I guess there will be a few people not accepting their 12 days of Christmas prizes should they win or will you need a chain of custody before accepting?


When things are free, nobody has any shame. That's what people are asking for,cheapness!

Not much shame in accepting any prize when half the entrants are people who only turn up at Christmas and offer nothing to DW the rest of the year.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> When things are free, nobody has any shame. That's what people are asking for,cheapness!
> 
> Not much shame in accepting any prize when half the entrants are people who only turn up at Christmas and offer nothing to DW the rest of the year.


I am vetting my gift if i win :lol::lol:

A joke of course :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Just to make it clear; it doesn't bother me if a company contracts chemists off site to make their products, i don't expect everyone to have the capabilities to make it in-house. But it would bother me if they buy in bulk a product that already exists then, un-tweaked just whack their own label on it and sell it for more than the original. Things like this perhaps do happen, i don't know, but if peeps are saying they're fine with that just because it has a fancy new label/bottle etc then thats madness imo. Give me the standard product everytime because it doesn't bother me what it comes in.


Exactly.

My own personal issue is how people are often blind to this exact practice and like their product(s) because of the fancy bottle or tub it comes in rather than the quality of the actual product. Then they get defensive against the people who do have an issue with the whole rebottling.

Don't get me wrong I know full well a lot of things may be the same but rebottled and that's fine, just like anything in life, but it's leading lambs to the slaughter when you can buy some products for say £10 but the same product in a different bottle is more than double the money. When for example all of the stuff in Tesco / Sainsburys ready meals may be the same they are roughly the same price.....

There's nothing wrong with collecting products which is fine but personally I see through all of the brand label marketing stuff. Although I can completely understand some people don't care.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Who cares?

it should not make any difference where it comes from, if you're happy with the price and the performance does it matter if it's the same as something else?

Why does anyone think they should be able to dictate to companies their overheads, profit and therefore sales price should be on a generic chemical?

I don't get annoyed for Evian selling water for 20 times the price of ASDA smart price.

Walkers Shortbread (local to me) make shortbread that has their branding, but they also make for the co-op, Harrods, British Airways etc. No real surprise, Harrods don't have shortbread factories! But I don't get upset with them selling it for more than co-op.

Active ingredients for products are well known, so even if you went to a different chemist you could end up with the same product, maybe you add a different colour or scent.

Do you think tiny detailing companies are going out and spending tens of thousands product development and testing when they can buy bulk chemical for 5% the cost and no upfront outlay? All to service a market that's probably only a few thousand £ a year?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a fair example Bero, but most of the shop labelled items that I buy will specifically tell you on the label that they were made in the UK for Asda, Aldi etc. There is no effort to hide the fact they are not in-house products. 

You also find that allow the supermarkets do sell products made by recognised with their own label on them, they drive the cost of the items down rather than up. 

I know what you're getting at, but it's not quite the same from what I see with detailing products.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Rumour has it that AF tripple and AB euphoria are the same. Which would I choose? The cheapest.

That is what gets people going regarding rebranding.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> You also find that allow the supermarkets do sell products made by recognised with their own label on them, they drive the cost of the items down rather than up.


Possibly, although it will fit in with their general - good, better, best, pricing model.

Supermarkets are one side, but on the other hand other companies that are using own brand/size will use it to push prices higher e.g. products for Harrods, Disney, Cineworld etc.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its all marketing bull**** really.
If it works or you like it then buy it. Price doesnt really come into it if you need it you need it


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Its all marketing bull**** really.
> If it works or you like it then buy it. Price doesnt really come into it if you need it you need it


Last time you suggested that I *** arrested !!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Its all marketing bull**** really.
> If it works or you like it then buy it. Price doesnt really come into it if you need it you need it


Doubt you'd pay a score for something if you knew EXACTLY the same thing was available for a tenner though Al...for instance


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If it was the same brand same pack then no i would pay the lower price.
But like i said earlier kelloggs dont make cereals for anyone else


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I can remember a thread on another forum about turtle wax shampoo and zymol sold in halfords the same just rebranded .


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AllenF said:


> If it was the same brand same pack then no i would pay the lower price.
> But like i said earlier kelloggs dont make cereals for anyone else


Which kelloggs do you use and where does it fit in your wash routine?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesnt everyone use breakfast biscuits to apply tyre dressing ????
Cornflakes get into those little gaps and rice crispies soak up excess water.
If im feeling really flash i will use special k in the wash bucket to add that " bit extra " to the wash routine.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Now I understand where I'm going wrong!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Doesnt everyone use breakfast biscuits to apply tyre dressing ????
> Cornflakes get into those little gaps and rice crispies soak up excess water.
> If im feeling really flash i will use special k in the wash bucket to add that " bit extra " to the wash routine.


I don't rate special k. My Kia Shuma turned in a Pride after one wash


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Branded cereal tastes completely different to cheapo supermarket own brand, not the same inside though probably from the same factory 

Not the same as just being reboxed really is it


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Branded cereal tastes completely different to cheapo supermarket own brand, not the same inside though probably from the same factory
> 
> Not the same as just being reboxed really is it


Its all in the prep and 80% of it is down to how clean the bowl is before you put the cornflakes in.

I used to just use Fairy Washing Up liquid and a sponge for cleaning my cereal bowls before I discovered DW ....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The history of Kellogg and it's branding is a very good read.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Ive read it.... it's GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEAAAAT


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> Ive read it.... it's GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEAAAAT


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Its all in the prep and 80% of it is down to how clean the bowl is before you put the cornflakes in.
> 
> I used to just use Fairy Washing Up liquid and a sponge for cleaning my cereal bowls before I discovered DW ....


Ha ha ha:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Swanicyouth said:


> Rebranding. LoL.
> 
> Where is one concrete example?


Auto Finesse Toughcoat. There are 4-5 exact same products, AB's spray sealant being a good example and Lee @ CCC had it also. Some smaller companies had it also.

That's from my own personal experience and not a slant on AF.

I have no doubt as always they'll disagree.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

gally said:


> Auto Finesse Toughcoat. There are 4-5 exact same products, AB's spray sealant being a good example and Lee @ CCC had it also. Some smaller companies had it also.


Is that Lee "uses a dirty sponge and one bucket to wash a range rover and polish and wax it and go 'look at how awesome my clay cloth is'" @ clay cloth company ?

:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Come again? My point stands, he had a detailing brand using rebranded products, one of which was "toughcoat". Lee was one of the first with the sealant iirc.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Most companies instead of arguing or debating just ignore it all together. They'll probably never feel the effects sales wise as most people don't actually care.

I just find the lies hard to stomach and some posts on here from companies have lied which is a shame but they have a brand and company to protect.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

gally said:


> Come again? My point stands, he had a detailing brand using rebranded products, one of which was "toughcoat". Lee was one of the first with the sealant iirc.


I have a bigger issue than people who rebottle things and sell them on.
People who rebottle things and clearly have no idea about any of the products that they sell!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> I have a bigger issue than people who rebottle things and sell them on.
> People who rebottle things and clearly have no idea about any of the products that they sell!


I think that much is evident! I laughed at the clay cloth thing second time around though! Mind is working slowly clearly!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

gally said:


> Come again? My point stands, he had a detailing brand using rebranded products, one of which was "toughcoat". Lee was one of the first with the sealant iirc.


The product Lee started out with was NOT toughcoat. I know this for absolute and total fact. That is not to say that he did not subsequently change to toughcoat, as a result of it being notably cheaper than the product he initially sold.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this the geezer that owed people money then disappeard, then came back said sorry and disappeard again?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Is this the geezer that owed people money then disappeard, then came back said sorry and disappeard again?


That sounds about right! In fairness to him, he isn't the only one to make a total mess of things, try to bluff and then ignore it and hope it goes away.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

gally said:


> Come again? My point stands, he had a detailing brand using *rebranded products*, one of which was "toughcoat". Lee was one of the first with the sealant iirc.


When you say that Gally, do you mean like buying something that's already established/available? Like AG Express Wax or AS Mirror Image (just examples)in bulk and then just decantering it in bottles with another logo? Or do you mean the CarChem route? Just trying to gauge exactly what you mean:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

adjones said:


> The product Lee started out with was NOT toughcoat. I know this for absolute and total fact. That is not to say that he did not subsequently change to toughcoat, as a result of it being notably cheaper than the product he initially sold.


You know an awful lot about a lot of different things. Could I ask how and where you have gained all your knowledge?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wikipedia


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> When you say that Gally, do you mean like buying something that's already established/available? Like AG Express Wax or AS Mirror Image (just examples)in bulk and then just decantering it in bottles with another logo? Or do you mean the CarChem route? Just trying to gauge exactly what you mean:thumb:


My assumption would be the car chem route. So the ceramishield was probably the same as another 3/4/5 ceramic sealants out there. The spray sealant being the same. Hardshell etc.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

gally said:


> My assumption would be the car chem route. So the ceramishield was probably the same as another 3/4/5 ceramic sealants out there. The spray sealant being the same. Hardshell etc.


Of course carchem are not the only ones to do this. They just happen to be one of the most visible and, apparently, least inclined to hide the fact. In this competitive area, the best manufacturers for the detailing brands will be the ones that few can name. Many new brands seem to learn the hard way that secrecy and confidentiality is key, all that price bit3hing is a way to have your supply chain go public.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Being the manufacturer us the easiest and best bit. Sell to any company you want, no real exclusivity and no real customers to deal with just the reseller in esscence.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

gally said:


> My assumption would be the car chem route. So the ceramishield was probably the same as another 3/4/5 ceramic sealants out there. The spray sealant being the same. Hardshell etc.


Apart from the colour, what makes you think tough coat is hard shell?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Apart from the colour, what makes you think tough coat is hard shell?


Assumption. Wild guessing. Probably something like he wants it to be the same too....


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Is this the geezer that owed people money then disappeard, then came back said sorry and disappeard again?


Ohhh

Tell me more.

PM if you prefer.

:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps I think this has pretty much run it course now ...


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Ohhh
> 
> Tell me more.
> 
> ...


I guess you're on about lee at concours car care. No great secret.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323888


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

gally said:


> Being the manufacturer us the easiest and best bit. Sell to any company you want, no real exclusivity and no real customers to deal with just the reseller in esscence.


But much less profit. Why sell in bulk when you can put it in a fancy bottle and take both manufacturer and the (larger) retail profit margin. Carchem, angelwax, 50 Cal, they are all at it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Who cares? If you know your guns, stick to them and your product, if you want to chop and change and pay more/less for the same product, do it. Find what works for you and use it, regardless of the labeling, colour of the bottle or smell of the liquid.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Who cares? If you know your guns, stick to them and your product, if you want to chop and change and pay more/less for the same product, do it. Find what works for you and use it, regardless of the labeling, colour of the bottle or smell of the liquid.


Well said


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> i dont have a problem with rebrands as such its how the world workes. my problem is when the rebrand is twice the price as the original. even though there may be tweaks doesn't justify twice the price.


This is my take on it as well! Why should I pay a significant amount more for a product because someone has wrapped it in a fancy package and marketed it as more premium than another brand.

I understand that companies don't all have labs and chemical plants etc so I understand the need to go to a manufacturer with a spec and have it produced by them but the prices are where it bugs me and I'm sure others.

My only understanding of buying expensive products (if they're the same/close to cheaper products) is either bragging rights or that assumption that if it cost more it just be better in some way.

I've never been one to p!ss on someone's bonfire so would never knock someone for spending their money on something but with my own money I've come full circle and the brand novelty has worn off and I want functionality.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> This is my take on it as well! Why should I pay a significant amount more for a product because someone has wrapped it in a fancy package and marketed it as more premium than another brand.
> 
> I understand that companies don't all have labs and chemical plants etc so I understand the need to go to a manufacturer with a spec and have it produced by them but the prices are where it bugs me and I'm sure others.
> 
> ...


Someone with sense! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Someone with sense! :thumb:


Make the most of it mate, it's a rare occurrence for me! :lol:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Make the most of it mate, it's a rare occurrence for me! :lol:


I liked it and totally agree with you mate:thumb:


----------

